# The wilds



## flo316 (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone ever fished the wilds? The girlfriend was going to take me there for my birthday.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I believe they have a couple ponds that they did let guys fish and release but getting permission is not easy, if they still allow fishing at all now.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It's all guided trips now. It is expensive, but the fishing is very good from what I hear. It's all catch and release. We see monster bass, channel cats, and bluegills when we take tours there.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

$75 for bank fishing $100 for a boat for 4 hours.


----------

